# 64 ss white interior for trade + $$$$



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a 1964 super sport interior and I am going to redo it but hate to ruin this one so would like to trade for a decent stock and $$$$$$ .....
My interior is in really good shape just dont want white any more...!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice interior. :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 12 2009, 04:46 PM~12986565
> *Nice interior.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS....NOT BAD FOR 13 YEAR OLD HUH...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ANY ONE BEFORE IT GOES TO THE UPHOLSTERY SHOP!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

damn that looks nice...first time i seen a center arm rest in the back seat of a 64 before


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

I DIG THE ARM REST....


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPALAMAN1_@Mar 19 2009, 01:25 PM~13327275
> *I DIG THE ARM REST....
> *


GOT ONE IN PROGRESS FOR MY RAG NINE!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Mar 19 2009, 01:43 AM~13322934
> *damn that looks nice...first time i seen a center arm rest in the back seat of a 64 before
> *


real talk! is that original?? I have seen them in 60s Pontiacs before!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 08:35 AM~17747954
> *real talk! is that original?? I have seen them in 60s Pontiacs before!
> *


its buick seat


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 10 2010, 02:23 PM~17749864
> *its buick seat
> *


 :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 08:14 AM~17758459
> *:0
> *


buick wild cat conv. or hard top but have to trim the ht one


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 08:14 AM~17758459
> *:0
> *


buick wild cat conv. or hard top but have to trim the ht one


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

I HAVE A SS OK INSIDE EVERYTHING THERE JUST NEEDSDONE WHAT KINDA TRADE U TALKIN? HIT ME


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 15 2010, 04:31 AM~17791051
> *I HAVE A SS OK INSIDE EVERYTHING THERE JUST NEEDSDONE WHAT KINDA TRADE U TALKIN? HIT ME
> *


need stock and feria!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jun 15 2010, 11:21 AM~17791970
> *need stock and feria!!
> *


YEAH BUT HOW MUSH CHIPS?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jun 15 2010, 11:07 AM~17793205
> *YEAH BUT HOW MUSH CHIPS?
> *


whats your offer!!


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

the bacck seat is sick homie


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Jul 2 2010, 03:48 PM~17947806
> *the bacck seat is sick homie
> *


gracias!!


----------



## 63topless (Sep 12, 2010)

i have a 63 stock int, how much for yours


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63topless_@Sep 11 2010, 06:42 PM~18543505
> *i have a 63 stock int, how much for yours
> *


pics please


----------



## 63topless (Sep 12, 2010)

will get some thanks


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63topless_@Sep 12 2010, 09:06 PM~18551346
> *will get some thanks
> *


----------

